# 1st baby early, 2nd baby...early, late or on time?



## lauraperrysan

Hi ladies and babies. Just popping over from 3rd tri with a quick question. Those who have had 2 babies, the first being early was the second early, late or on time. Also alot of people have said boy's are more likely to be late, so what sex did you have each time. I'm sure there's prob no pattern and it's just luck of the draw but my dd was 15 days early but this little fella is giving me no signs he's getting ready at all lol. Thank you :) Xx


----------



## SAmummy

I have three boys. 
1st was 3 weeks early
2nd was 1 week early 
3rd was on his due date.

With this pattern if I had another it would probably be overdue & another boy ! :haha:


----------



## pandv

I have 2 boys. First was born at 36+5 weeks and second at 37 weeks.


----------



## pinky1987

my daughter was born on her due date and then my son was 12 days late! xx


----------



## sambam

Bailey was 2 days early, and Brogan was 3 days early :) xx


----------



## Pickles77

My son was born at 39+4, my daughter was born at 39+3, so nearly the same for both.


----------



## hellohefalump

My daughter was 1 week early, and my son was 2 weeks early


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

My first daughter was born at 39+3
Second daughter was born at 38+3
My son was born at 37 weeks!


----------



## sarah0108

i was born @ 39 weeks
my brother at 41+3, sister @ 41w and other brother 41+4:rofl:

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

BUMP old post as not many voted and I'm quite interested lol!

LO was a week early and midwife said today you "tend" to follow suit


----------



## jackiea85

My first was 2 days early. My second was 2 weeks early according to their dates, 3 days early by my dates! :) x


----------



## Twiglet

My first was 10 days late, my second was 6 days late by my dates, 2 days early by their dates.


----------



## lindseymw

I have two boys:

First - 6 weeks early
Second - 5 weeks early


----------



## gezma

My DD was 2 weeks early, my DS was 4 days late!! i was really really hoping my second would be early or on time - i hated being late!! 
First birth was about 5 hours from 1st contraction to DD being here, DS was 2.5 hours!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have..

Boy - 2 days early
Girl - 1 week early
Boy - 2 weeks early
girl - 3 weeks early

im hoping this lil bean doesn't follow trend and make an appearence at 4 weeks early coz im planning on another homebirth!! lol


----------



## Gwizz

I have 2 boys ...

1st was born at 42 weeks
2nd born at 40+6 weeks

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinead

Dd was 1 week early and ds was 3 days late, however I knew madam was be early even though everyone told me I would be overdue and knew the date ds would be born from being 20 weeks pregnant


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Both of my girls were one day early. (Not sure if that counts so not answering the poll). They changed the dates for the second one so they probably say she was 8 days early but I knew it was wrong when they did it. I also knew she would be born on that day. This one, I don't know if is a boy a girl but I have a strong feeling it will be born any time after the 9th with a due date of 20 September. If on the 10th, it would be a 9-10-11 baby with my last one being 8-8-08.


----------

